# Mystery steel into a press break



## barnett (Sep 2, 2022)

I managed to build this brake press out of piece of mystery steel I found in the landfill.

 I didn't have any build pictures or drawings, but it turned out okay, it will bend 10".


----------



## brino (Sep 2, 2022)

Looks great!

I gotta build one of those.......

Brian


----------



## jwmelvin (Sep 2, 2022)

Yes looks good. I made a similar one not too long ago:


----------



## markba633csi (Sep 4, 2022)

Me too, I gotta build one


----------



## solo (Sep 4, 2022)

Good job, the paint is nice.


----------



## Chewy (Sep 4, 2022)

Nice job!


----------



## wachuko (Sep 5, 2022)

I want one as well…but never thought about making it myself from scratch!  I was just going to buy this kit…









						SWAG 20 TON Finger Brake Heavy Duty DIY Builder Kit
					

Heavy Duty 20 TON Finger Brake Press DIY Builder Kit Press Brake kit comes un-assembled, you do the final assembly and welding. Designed to fit the Harbor Freight 20 ton hydraulic press Item # 32879 & 60603. Press brake kit includes an adjustable back stop for accurate and repeatable bends. The...




					www.swagoffroad.com


----------



## SLK001 (Sep 5, 2022)

Did you harden the finger or the anvil?


----------



## jwmelvin (Sep 5, 2022)

SLK001 said:


> Did you harden the finger or the anvil?



On mine the finger is hardened 1075 and the anvil I case hardened.


----------



## gard (Sep 6, 2022)

I made one a year or so ago to fit in a portable 20T press I had previously made to remove ball joints from a truck...
It has a fairly wide V to allow bending thicker metal and I thought it would be easier to create curved patches for a snowplow blade. It worked good for that but just last week I wanted to create a bend close to an edge and realized the advantage of the designs shown above


----------



## barnett (Sep 8, 2022)

SLK001 said:


> Did you harden the finger or the anvil?


No i didn't harden any of it, it was part of a trash truck I think.


----------



## barnett (Sep 8, 2022)

solo said:


> Good job, the paint is nice.


I painted it with " trunk" paint. It is kinda textured.


----------

